# Audi A6 (C6) Car Reliability Survey results



## mkaresh (Oct 26, 2005)

The latest Car Reliability Survey results were recently posted. The reported number of repair trips per 100 cars per year for the 2005 Audi A6 was 95, which is about average. 
Insufficient data so far for other model years.
A big thanks to everyone who has been helping. We'll have further updates in May, August, and November. With additional participants we could provide more precise results and include all model years.
We now have a separate results page for each model. The one for the Audi A6:
Audi A6 reliability comparisons


----------

